# Blueprints International Report



## TCAT (Oct 9, 2007)

Had an awesome weekend fishing with Brian Moore and Team Blueprints. Josh Curren caught a 31 lb dolphin and we took 6th place in the tourney. First in the 300 calcutta which netted us $5,130. Fished for free. 

We fished the spur for most of the first day and really didn't catch anything. Decided to head east and shallow the second day. That paid off as we finally got into some dolphin and small wahoo. 
Keith Johnson


----------



## cobe killer (Apr 13, 2008)

good job guy's.nice meeting ya'll at the awards breakfast!!(team recess)


----------



## superchicken (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice job! We were south of you guys all weekend I guess. Good to meet you fellows at the meeting on Thursday. We lost a nice dolphin Saturday on the line at the Spur, looked like a twin to your fish.
Superchicken


----------



## LITECATCH (Oct 2, 2007)

Yea i heard ya'll were stoked when you found out we were not on the 300 calcutta!!! Good for ya'll bad for us!! Good seeing ya'll Sat on that weed line. Catch ya later, Capt. Scott


----------



## Head Kned (Mar 21, 2011)

Cool video, congrats the one Dolphin payout. The end of the vidoe is pretty col with the sped up frames showing the run in.


----------



## Xiphius (Oct 10, 2007)

Nice phin, can't beat 5k! Congrats


----------

